

Ask HN: What job categories will be next to go?  - sgt101

Jaron Lanier has commented on this in a recent interview, but I would like to ask people here for their opinion on what is next. As JL says we've seen translation, sectors of the music industry and journalism eaten up by the internet, what's next?<p>Teaching seems to be in everyone's crosshairs, IBM think customer service can be automated with Watson... what is your opinion?
======
nekopa
As a teacher (14+ years) and a tech guy (20+ years)I have researched for a
long time the idea that teachers could go away. But students always seem to
need the 'human' touch. It's irrational and against all logic, but I feel
there will always be a teacher. Sometimes that teacher may reach a million
students (udacity et al) or just one pupil (Yoda/mentor). I am now trying to
find the best way to augment teachers...

~~~
onlyup
Agreed, we will always need teachers in some form. Also governments have so
much invested in teachers that it will be a long process before the category
is eroded.

------
byoung2
When self driving cars become ubiquitous over the next decade, we will see the
end of taxi, bus, truck, and limo drivers, parking lot attendants, and valets.

~~~
dear
"Self-flying planes" have become ubiquitous for a long time and we are still
seeing pilots in every plane!

~~~
byoung2
Autopilot is still limited, and pilots still have to takeoff and land
manually, and intervene in the event of turbulence, etc. As AI improves, we'll
see a completely automated flight eventually.

 _One afternoon last fall at Fort Benning, Ga., two model-size planes took
off, climbed to 800 and 1,000 feet, and began criss-crossing the military base
in search of an orange, green and blue tarp.

The automated, unpiloted planes worked on their own, with no human guidance,
no hand on any control._

[http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2011-09-19/national/35273...](http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2011-09-19/national/35273383_1_drones-
human-target-military-base)

~~~
Someone
_"pilots still have to takeoff and land manually"_

Do they? I remember a landing 15 years ago or so where the pilot announced
"there's fog, so we had to land on automatic" (that was fog as in 'looking
down onto a cloud deck, while taxiing')

------
onlyup
The entertainment industry (music, games and movies) still does 2/3rds of it's
business from physical media so I'd say it will be okay in the shortterm
future.

------
shail
VCs? Angels?

~~~
onlyup
How come?

------
dkisit
Retail sales people

